# New pick-ups



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I know these don't belong here but where would/should they go?? I don't see a area with "standard" gauge. 1 passenger car is a American Flyer, and the other 2 are Lionel..Should they go in "Tinplate" or "Other Gauges"?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For what it is worth, I would recommend the Tinplate section.


----------



## Trackman (Oct 16, 2019)

How about a hybrid s-gauge tinplate car? I bought this AF caboose tinplate body at a train show, as I just could walk past something lettered for "American Flyer". On measuring the carbody, I found it was very close to S-gauge, so I constructed a new underframe for it out of brass sheet and AF link trucks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 1114 caboose was part of the AF 6 1/2" line. They had single trucks under them. In the 1930 catalog it was shown with a price of 65 cents. It looks like the truck sideframes may hit the steps on a 20"R curve. Good job making it work in S gauge.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool piece.


----------

